# Looking for something in or near Washington, DC



## 7knights

I'm looking around to see if anyone has something available for one night, December 11, 2014 in or around Washington, DC.  Needs to sleep 6.  Please let me know price if you have something.  Thanks!
PKnight


----------



## vacationhopeful

7knights said:


> I'm looking around to see if anyone has something available for one night, December 11, 2014 in or around Washington, DC.  Needs to sleep 6.  Please let me know price if you have something.  Thanks!
> PKnight



Wyndham has the 2 resorts in or nearest to DC .... just one little problem for you though. Wyndham has a $99 Guest Certificate fee for each reservation and TUG has a $100 per night LMR price limit.

And being you want a December date in November, MOST Wyndham owners who rent have already USED UP their "free" allotment of GCs --- if they ever had more than their 1 annual FREE GC.


----------



## chapjim

Sent you a PM.


----------



## chapjim

*Hello!!  Are you there??*

Check your PMs.


----------



## 7knights

Sorry all.  I was just now able to get on and check my messages.  We won't be needing anything after all.  Thanks for all of your messages and intent to help.

P


----------



## chapjim

*It's gone!*

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------

